# Strikeforce Pick 'em: SGP Barnett vs Kharitonov



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for the next Strikeforce event which takes place in two weeks, Saturday Sep. 10th at 7:30 PM EDT. The main event is the Strikeforce Grand Prix semifinal Josh Barnett vs Sergei Kharitonov from the US Bank Arena in Cincinnati, OH, USA.










Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Except for one thing... you send a pick for every fight on the main card, but only for two of the fights on the preliminary card. 

The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD (Showtime) Pick All
> 
> * Josh Barnett vs. Sergei Kharitonov (heavyweight grand prix semifinal)
> * Daniel Cormier vs. Antonio Silva (heavyweight grand prix semifinal)
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 7:30 PM EDT in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


The Strikeforce CPL Grand Prix is in the semi's at this event with a title shot still going to the winner...



















Main Event

Big_Charm (3-2) vs hixxy (6-1)

Strikeforce CPL GP

UFC_OWNS (2-4) vs Bknmax (5-2)
limba (4-3) vs dudeabides (3-4)

Main Card

kantowrestler (3-3) vs Couchwarrior (3-4)
pipe (3-3) vs St.Paul Guy (1-0)
Rauno (2-4) vs Hawndo (0-1)

*
Members Signed Up

KillingRoad89
Hawndo
Rauno
Big_Charm
pipe
St.Paul Guy
kantowrestler
Couchwarrior
UFC_OWNS (SI)
BobbyCooper
Bknmax
limba
dudeabides
*

Sign up everybody who wants to! You don't have to be in that GP The bracket for it was made by limba I'm sure you know. Picks due *Sep. 10th by 7:30 PM Eastern.* Any questions, just ask!







​


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im in, ill fill in for bobby in the GP dude since he is bant


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in on this one.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll play. Are we just assigned a matchup or make our own?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You can call out anybody who plays and if they accept it's on. People who don't do that get put in one. Either way, thanks for signing up :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Pipe, don't we have a match coming up?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Fo show, you bring the ass I bring the whoop.

Sign me up. :thumb02:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I`m game, will send picks over shortly :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in, and i want my belt back!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Alot of us want that belt. Remember that the majority of us haven't held that belt. Not to mention time is running out to have it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sign me up. I've been out for so long i don't even remember my record, neither in the UFC section as well.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So the stand in for the banned Bobby Cooper is now a banned OWNS


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This looks to be a good fight card. We might as well enjoy these while they last. More then likely they won't be around too much longer.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Its about time the champion signed up! Or has he been released just like Overeem?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that's not happening.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Shit, i'm probably missing this event. Sucks, i haven't seen an MMA event live for ages.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody, these are the: 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: SGP Barnett vs Kharitonov Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *it's Showtime, here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 3 rounds of fighting, in the Strikeforce Pick 'em League! Introducing first, in the blue corner... a tough fighter from Canada, Big_Charm! ...And his opponent... in the red corner...the #1 contender from England... hixxy! 

Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you both...

Main Event

*Big_Charm* (3-2) vs *hixxy* (6-1)


Strikeforce CPL GP

*UFC_OWNS *(2-4) vs *Bknmax *(5-2)
*limba *(4-3) vs *dudeabides *(3-4)










Our main card has the rest of the matchups, and this is where the real action could be. The signups are still open until Saturday night, we would just need two to make a matchup.

Main Card

*kantowrestler* (3-3) vs *Couchwarrior* (3-4)
*pipe* (3-3) vs *St.Paul Guy* (1-0)
*Rauno *(2-4) vs *Hawndo *(0-1)​

*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Sep. 10th at 7:30 PM Eastern or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Send a pick for every main card fight, and for your choice of two prelim fights. Don't forget to take note if the fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks to limba as always for making the GP graphics. :thumb01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This isn't the match-up I was looking for but it's a good rebound match. I need to build myself back up to contender status.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> This isn't the match-up I was looking for but it's a good rebound match. I need to build myself back up to contender status.


Now I must destroy you.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I get Hixxy, I better make sure my picks are good 

:thumb02:

I'm going to miss these events when Strikeforce goes down.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Big_Charm said:


> I get Hixxy, I better make sure my picks are good
> 
> :thumb02:
> 
> I'm going to miss these events when Strikeforce goes down.


Another good reason to go premium. We do all the UFC events.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Big_Charm said:


> I get Hixxy, I better make sure my picks are good
> 
> :thumb02:
> 
> I'm going to miss these events when Strikeforce goes down.


Welcome to the big time Big_Charm. Lets put on a great main event.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, let's make these steadily dwindling fight cards great. After this year they won't be around anymore. It's a good thing there is Bellator.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I may have to go premium, this is one of the biggest positives... having 'Pick Em' with a great bunch of people and some 'friendly' banter. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm just going to go with Bellator Pickem after Strikeforce folds. It's a positive considering Bellator is having a tournament for the first title. That'll go well I think.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think theres a few more Strikeforce events left in the tank yet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Their next event after this one is a few months away. The Showtime contract ends next February. You count on then being the last event.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Another good reason to go premium. We do all the UFC events.


Can you show me where this is? I cant find it any place.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Once I start paying off my student loans I should get a membership.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Too late for me to sign up?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You're signed uh Hawndo, we needed someone to compete against Rauno so thanks!




pipe said:


> Can you show me where this is? I cant find it any place.


And pipe, if you see this reply, click here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/94391-ufn-25-championship-pick-em.html


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I did pm pipe so hopefully hes sorted


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

As I've said before this should be an interesting fight card.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Last time I was sober, this time I was drunk. Scientific test right here to see how my mma knowledge scales with alcohol consumption.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Was it enhanced or regressed?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Tonight will tell, some of my picks were risky but it was my "safe bets" that let me down last time so who knows.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

can i still sign up?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, it's ok til the fights start but we need one more person for you to compete against.


I'm looking forward to the show, and sent my picks, with a copy to another competitor, after teh weigh in's went smoothly last night.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just finalising my picks


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm gonna miss the card. 

It was a long day and tomorrow it's the same thing all over again. Need my beauty sleep 

I hope i wake up and see a perfect score


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Think i will go bed also, and catch a download in the morning. Not feeling great and i doubt i can stay up for another 5 or so hours..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you brits are a few hours ahead of us Americans. I'm looking forward to this fight. The last and maybe greatest of the Strikeforce fights.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: SGP Barnett vs Kharitonov
*






The correct calls:



> Steele UD
> Davis TKO 2
> Mein TKO 3
> Cavalcante TKO 2
> ...



*The Matchups

Main Event*

*Big_Charm* (3-3) vs *hixxy* (7-1)

*And the winner of tonight's main event ... hixxy!!

He won 72 to 61!!!*

*Strikeforce CPL GP

UFC_OWNS (3-4) vs Bknmax (5-3)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 57 to 49! FOTN! 

limba (4-4) vs dudeabides (4-4)
Fight won by dudeabides 68 to 48! *










*
Main Card

kantowrestler (4-3) vs Couchwarrior (3-5)
Fight won by kantowrestler 98 to 65! 

pipe (4-3) vs St.Paul Guy (1-1)
Fight won by pipe 108 to 59! KOTN!


Rauno (3-4) vs Hawndo (0-2)
Fight won by Rauno 97 to 52! 

*​



Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was pipe with 108 points. Rauno and kantowrestler were also on fire. Whenever another big Strikeforce card gets here we'll do it again if you guys sign up. Then it will be time for the GP final.


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Josh Barnett vs. Sergei Kharitonov - Barnett UD *17*
> 
> Daniel Cormier vs. Antonio Silva - Silva TKO 2
> 
> ...


Big_Charm


> Silva via Split decision
> Barnett via Split decision *16*
> Souza via Unanimous Decision
> King Mo via Unanimous Decision *14*
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Josh Barnett UD *17*
> Daniel Cormier KO round 3 *21*
> Ronaldo Souza SUB 3
> Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal KO 2 *19*
> ...


Bknmax


> Ronaldo Souza,Submission,Round 2
> Josh Barnett,Submission,Round 2 *21*
> Antonio Silva,KO,Round 2
> Roger Gracie,Submission,Round 2
> ...


limba


> Ronaldo Souza vs. Luke Rockhold - Ronaldo Souza, Submission, 3rd rd
> Josh Barnett vs. Sergei Kharitonov - Josh Barnett, Submission, 2nd rd *21*
> Daniel Cormier vs. Antonio Silva - Antonio Silva, TKO, 2nd rd
> Pat Healy vs Maximo Blanco - Pat Healy, UD *14*
> ...


dudeabides


> Souza SUB 3
> Barnett SUB 1 *24*
> Nunes TKO 2
> Silva TKO 3
> ...


kantowrestler


> Josh Barnett/submission/round 1 *25*
> Antonio Silva/TKO/round 1
> Ronaldo Souza/submission/round 1
> "King Mo" Lawal/TKO/round 1 *22*
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Josh Barnett, (T)KO rd 2 *17*
> 2. Ronaldo Souza, UD
> 3. Muhammed Lawal, UD *15*
> 4. Antonio Silva, UD
> ...


pipe


> * Pat Healy - Rnd 3 - UD *17*
> * Daniel Cormier - Rnd 3 - UD *16*
> * Josh Barnett - Rnd 1 - Sub *23*
> * Ronaldo Souza - Rnd 5 - UD
> ...


St.Paul Guy


> Josh Barnett via Sub R2 *22*
> Antonio Silva via TKO R2
> Ronaldo Souza via Sub R1
> Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal via UD *14*
> ...


Rauno


> King mo-tko-2nd *22*
> Souza-sub-1st
> Barnett-sub-3rd *20*
> Cormier-dec-ud *14*
> ...


Hawndo


> * Josh Barnett vs. Sergei Kharitonov (heavyweight grand prix semifinal) (UD) *17*
> 
> * * Roger Gracie vs. Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal (SUB 1)
> 
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I suck at this :'(


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Lol....awful performance for me.
Gonna do some changes in my training.

I was outclassed by a better man.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It was the upsets, man. You are still far better when given more fights to pick so a champ losing wouldn't hurt as much. Learned that in UFC CPL. Thanks again for that tourney bracket.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And I'm back in the win collum. Now I just need to build myself back to contendership. Though I may not be able to do that before the end of Strikeforce.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate better surface before the next event. I need to avenge my one and only loss on my record.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

3rd best score, WHAT!?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Oofta. I had a rough night. Ko'd and lost all my vbookie bets.... 

Well played Pipe.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

im guessing you couldnt find me a fight lol


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Oofta. I had a rough night. Ko'd and lost all my vbookie bets....
> 
> Well played Pipe.


I got lucky, i had a few come off perfect.

kantowrestler, we should go at it on the next Strikeforce event. Both 4-3 now.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Damn it, I should have realized that threatening with Karate Kyle would just fire up Kantowrestler even more.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

We should've gone at it this fight card. I think dude didn't get the message and put us against other people. Next time though!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i come as an alternate like cormier and im in the final of the GP, good luck dudeabides we'll have to wait til December to get it on


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i come as an alternate like cormier and im in the final of the GP, good luck dudeabides we'll have to wait til December to get it on


U picked Mo and Cormier and still won by only like 8 points, I took a bunch of risks for no reason especially with Roger. I thought since BB was out I just move on I'll try next time


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think if Machida Karate doesnt surface before the next event me and BKnmax should fight for the title..


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I think if Machida Karate doesnt surface before the next event me and BKnmax should fight for the title..


I'm down


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> U picked Mo and Cormier and still won by only like 8 points, I took a bunch of risks for no reason especially with Roger. I thought since BB was out I just move on I'll try next time


you dont call me taking romero and the dude who fought kyle a risk? someones looking for excuses since they are 0-2 against me now


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you dont call me taking romero and the dude who fought kyle a risk? someones looking for excuses since they are 0-2 against me now


That's not a Risk lol more like stupidity if ur betting money,and u won some random tuff that I didn't try and now sf were I though I just move on by dq. Gj brah


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> That's not a Risk lol more like stupidity if ur betting money,and u won some random tuff that I didn't try and now sf were I though I just move on by dq. Gj brah


oh you, well you get hixxy for your efforts next events, and i get a tourney final, strikeforce has probably 2 big events left i reckon, next one for the lw title, the one after for the tourney final then it'll all be gone i think.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can see three or four more good events possibly. It just depends on what Zuffa brass wants to do. They need to test who keep or not.


----------

